# What up with this?



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

$# 67=+*^%#€ crap. What am I not understanding? Why do people use symbols at random ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Tomara said:


> $# 67=+*^%#€ crap. What am I not understanding? Why do people use symbols at random ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It happens when someone uses a symbol or emoticon. They sometimes don’t translate to the forum. I’ve noticed a lot of them are apostrophes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you! I was a little confused lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

